# Top vs Front loader



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

With my first two, I used a front loading LG because it had the largest capacity at the time. That was 7 years ago! My machine is about 10 years old now, so I'm thinking of buying a new one before this one gets here. I had constant stink before and I always wished I had a "soak" function. There are some new LG machines that are top loaders and have an ENORMOUS capacity. I feel like I may be able to use the soak function and add in extra water if things get funky again. Does anyone have any experience with them? Or is there any top loader that is best?

Thanks for the help! It has been so long!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that the top loaders are much better at cleaning. They rinse the cloths out better. :grin:


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

I've had 2 top loaders and a front loader while diapering my dd. the first was a brand new top loader and we never had any stink problems it was just a cheap kenmore but it worked great. Then we moved and used the top loading stackable that came with the house. It worked pretty good, only had one stink problem fixed by changing detergents. Then it died and our landlord got us a used front loader. I don't really like it. It does the job, but I have to strip almost monthly. I've had the machine start to stink and have to worry about sanitizing because they tend to get moldy. I think our diapers did better because I would soak them before washing. So yeah I would get a top loader again if I had the choice.


----------



## Trixie Falsae (Nov 3, 2013)

I stopped cloth diapering my third because the front loader I had at the time was so horrible at cleaning diapers. Then again, ours barely got regular clothing clean. Right now I have the cheapest top loading washer that was big enough for my family and it cleans just nicely. It takes less time to wash also.


----------

